# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help with frog ID

## mcmurray

Hello,

I recently came across a small frog while on a hike  in the North Texas area.  The frog was reasonably far from a water  source (several hundred yards).  It was found in leaf litter.  At the time I found it (2012-09-02), it was 3/8" long.  In just under a month (last photo here is dated 2012-09-30), it has grown to around 5/8".  

From  the research I've done so far, I'm leaning toward Cope's Gray Tree  Frog, but I'm far from certain.  I'd like to get some assistance from  the folks here.

I am keeping him in a similar habitat as where I found him, and feeding him pinhead and slightly larger crickets.  

Here are some photos.  The photos progress in age.









Thanks in advance.
Regards,
-Brandon

----------


## numpty

Nice pictures.

I can't honestly say I'm familiar with US frogs, so this post is probably useless, but from my limited experience I don't think my vote would be for Cope's Gray Tree Frog. Admittedly it's a juvenile, and I haven't seen juveniles in the wild, but the body shape and patterning seem wrong to me. I think of gray tree frogs as having stockier bodies and "blockier" heads, and less spotting on their flanks.

To me it looks more like a chorus frog of some kind. But what do I know!

----------


## mcmurray

Thank you for the reply Numpty, it was helpful.  

I just did some additional looking at chorus frogs.  I think the fact that mine is so juvenile is really hindering me finding a proper ID.  Based on SOME photos I'm finding, I keep waffling back and forth between Cope's Gray, Spotted Chorus, and Spring Peeper (though the geographic range is WAY off for the Peeper).  None are perfect matches, and at that, only some of the photos look similar.  

I suppose I'll just keep feeding and growing him/her, and nail down an ID as it grows.

EDIT:  Oh, and thank you for the photo compliments.

Thanks and regards,
-Brandon

----------


## Sherry

I actually was looking online last night after I saw this thread because I wanted to find out what it was! :Embarrassment:  No luck, but there has to be someone on here who can ID this frog! He is very cute btw!!!

----------


## Sherry

Chorus Frog?

----------


## Brian

> ..., I keep waffling back and forth between Cope's Gray, Spotted Chorus, and Spring Peeper...


It's not a Gray or a Peeper.

You've probably already found a list of Texas frogs, but here's Wikipedias List of amphibians of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The other three chorus frogs look like possibilities. From pictures I favour the Upland Chorus frog, _Pseudacris feriarum,_ but this is really a guess as I'm not familiar with any of your chorus frogs (except Spring Peepers which we have in abundance).

Every time I look at a list of amphibians from a southern state I end up feeling jealousy at the diversity you have. Thanks for sharing your nice find and pics :Smile: .

----------


## mcmurray

> I actually was looking online last night after I saw this thread because I wanted to find out what it was! No luck, but there has to be someone on here who can ID this frog! He is very cute btw!!!


Sunshine, thank you for your enthusiasm.  It's really appreciated.
-Brandon

----------


## Sherry

You are most welcome :Smile:  I try to help when I can. I think it looks like a juvie Chorus frog. He is cute :Smile:

----------


## mcmurray

> It's not a Gray or a Peeper.
> 
> You've probably already found a list of Texas frogs, but here's Wikipedias List of amphibians of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The other three chorus frogs look like possibilities. From pictures I favour the Upland Chorus frog, _Pseudacris feriarum,_ but this is really a guess as I'm not familiar with any of your chorus frogs (except Spring Peepers which we have in abundance).
> 
> Every time I look at a list of amphibians from a southern state I end up feeling jealousy at the diversity you have. Thanks for sharing your nice find and pics.


Hi Brian -

The Wikipedia page you referenced is most definitely one of the pages I scoured.  I'm going back now to review the one you favor, as well as the other chorus frogs...  The major difference I see between mine and the P. feriarum is the skin texture.  Mine appears smooth, and seems to be smoothing more as it matures.  I had originally skipped the Tropical Frogs section, but what do you think of the Cliff Chirping Frog Eleutherodactylus marnockii - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?  The secondary habitat description is fitting, and both of the photos look (to me) very similar to mine in overall shape, texture and markings.  I suppose this would be a great time to point out the fact that I am legally blind, and have NO color vision (Rod Monocrhomacy).  So, I may be completely off on the colors.  If so, please correct me.  :Smile: 

We do have a good deal of diversity around here.  I find more variety in insects/arachnids though than in amphibians.  We have a good number of Gulf Coast Toads and Cricket Frogs.  That said, I'm jealous of places like Florida that have AWESOME spiders and Green Iquanas (though invasive) roaming around.  I'm sure your scenery and climate are incredible compared to ours.  Every place has it's benefits and trade-offs, I believe.

Thank you for your time and help!!
Regards,
-Brandon

----------


## mcmurray

> You are most welcome I try to help when I can. I think it looks like a juvie Chorus frog. He is cute


Thank you!  He is a nice looking little beast.  :Smile: 

BTW, I can't help but relate every time I see your sig, as I currently keep 12 lizards of varying species.  :Wink: 

-brandon

----------


## Sherry

My sig is actually kind of a play on words :Smile:  I do love reptiles of course, but I like it also because it sounds like another kind of dysfunction that only guys get...

----------


## NatureLady

Rio grande chirping frog...had an article about them, but my Internet crashed  :Frown:

----------


## mcmurray

> My sig is actually kind of a play on words I do love reptiles of course, but I like it also because it sounds like another kind of dysfunction that only guys get...


Yeah, I caught that!  Wouldn't have found it nearly as funny otherwise.  :Wink:

----------


## mcmurray

> Rio grande chirping frog...had an article about them, but my Internet crashed


THANK YOU!!!  Just read a small article on TPWMagazine.com (Wild Thing: Rio Grande Chirping Frog Hitchhikes Across State | April 2012 | TPW magazine).  
I guess I wasn't too far off with my guess of the Cliff Chirping Frog.  Congrats on nailing this down for me.

Take care,
-Brandon

----------


## NatureLady

That was the exact article I found last night!!!! Cool article. Glad I could help! Post more pictures when it gets bigger  :Smile:

----------


## mcmurray

> That was the exact article I found last night!!!! Cool article. Glad I could help! Post more pictures when it gets bigger


Well, it's been a while...  I did some catch-up photography this evening, so here are a few shots of the little guy.  And, as a bonus, my son found what I believe to be a female of the same species just a few weeks after we found the male.  Her photos are included here as well.

First, the original guy:
1.

2.


3.


Now, the suspected female:
4.


5.


6.


Thanks for looking!
-Brandon

----------

